# More night time trouble!



## bbd (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok...so the crate training didn't go to plan, and Oscar now sleeps in the kitchen. He pees and poohs on newspaper at night by the back door. He wakes up at 5 and then jumps at the kitchen/halldoor, squeaking and scraping. Are we wrong to give him the benefit of the doubt and go down to let him out for a wee? (which he does do). The only problem then is that he then thinks it's time to get up, and makes even more noise if we leave him back in the kitchen. Sense tells me to leave him to make as much noise as he likes, but the lack of sleep dictates otherwise. Last night he did this from 3-4.30am when my husband caved in and went downstairs. My feeling is that a crate in our room would solve many problems (and we should have done this weeks ago) but husband is still not seeing it! Advice on puppy OR husband gratefully received!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Is Oscar only 2 months, or is your pitapata wrong? If he is, this must be very early days....
Can you tell us more about what happened with the crate training? Why did you give up with it? How long did you try it for? Did you have it covered? Hot water bottle? Something with your scent on? 
There is also an article on CCGB website about crate training - link on my signature - which may help?


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

bbd said:


> Ok...so the crate training didn't go to plan


Can you explain why not?

We have a 9 week old puppy and after two restless nights, he's sleeping in his crate in the kitchen from about 10pm to 5:30am. In the morning his crate is clean. Most people I spoken to urged me to use a crate, and not give in to the whining. After just one week, I'm so glad we did. 

As Ali has already said, take a look at the Cockapoo Club of GB's advice on Crate Training. It worked for us!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think i would have to say to resolve these issues i would try the crate training again,at the moment your puppy seems to be in charge .

Yes it will be hard and im sure there maybe lots of howling to start off with but it is so much easier knowing that your puppy is in a safe place at night ,also it sounds as if he is getting quite destressed by scratching at the door.

Also toilet training will take longer if you teach him to go on newspaper inside the house,the crate will be his bed and he will not want to soil it so should hold himself till you get up.

From what i remember when i first had Bud he would wake at 5-5.30am to start off with and i would go down let him out for a wee and then back inside ,he then thought it was morning but this only lasted for a week or two then he slowly got later and later till now he can go till 8am.
Good luck x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

When hubby finds out that he, you and Oscar will get all get a decent nights sleep with the crate in your room and a lie-in at weekends he may well change his mind!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

tessybear said:


> When hubby finds out that he, you and Oscar will get all get a decent nights sleep with the crate in your room and a lie-in at weekends he may well change his mind!


Yes, but you'd never truly be alone at night ever again. That's fine if all you ever do is sleep in bed, but could prove (cough, cough) off-putting for other night-time activities . This may of course be good news


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I went for crate in bedroom and I and my neighbours need our sleep. I see no problem fighting an issue if there is a reasonable solution. Hattie can be left at home in her crate no probs she sleeps with me but that is my choice as I don't see the point of having a dog for company then shutting it in another room. You have to get sleep if pup is near you you can let it out then go back to bed. Even now when Hattie is 7 months if I get up I pop her out I can almost do it in my sleep! Result peacefull night all round quality sleep for both of us.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> I went for crate in bedroom and I and my neighbours need our sleep. I see no problem fighting an issue if there is a reasonable solution. Hattie can be left at home in her crate no probs she sleeps with me but that is my choice as I don't see the point of having a dog for company then shutting it in another room.


Of course everyone's entitled to their choice. I chose to have children and they have never slept in our bedroom either.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would definitely go back to the crate. Biscuit is as quiet as a mouse in his crate until we get him up anytime up to 8am. However, if he was uncrated in the kitchen, then he too would start whining at the door. I also sleep better knowing that he is in a secure place, rather than wondering what he may be up to! Just be firm and it will pay dividends in the long run. It is much quicker than with babies!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Jon Buoy said:


> Yes, but you'd never truly be alone at night ever again. That's fine if all you ever do is sleep in bed, but could prove (cough, cough) off-putting for other night-time activities . This may of course be good news


Well I take your point Jon, I suppose it depends on how 'active' you are!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I persevered with Jarvis and he's fine now except he wakes anytime between 5am and 6am for a wee and I put him back to bed in his crate... Yes he whines when I put him back but as I cover the crate at night I put the cover back on when it's early hours in the morning to signal its still night time . I tend to limit his late night drinking too. I am hoping he will one day last longer in the morning however they only have little bladders  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's good to hear! I might have just been lucky but I found that by having a wee pad in the crate, contrary to what some say, it seemed to speed up the time in which he could hold it. And in this way, I didn't have to listen out in the early hours for a wee break! I will definitely repeat this with our next dog.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess they are all different, I left Dudley with a puppy pad in a small area just outside his crate, after the 3rd night it was dry so a couple of nights later I shut the crate and he has never had a problem, he's left 11 - 7ish. - still wonder what bbd's problem with the crate was?


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Jarvis had a puppy pad in the crate for the first few weeks...when he started to rip them to shreds I gathered he didn't need them so much  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ylwg22


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Jon Buoy said:


> Of course everyone's entitled to their choice. I chose to have children and they have never slept in our bedroom either.


Unfortunatley the children choice did not work for me so I chose the dog! We do not always get the choices we may want. But maybe you do!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Where's Oscar going to sleep in the long run. Millie was crate trained, ie cosy crate, puppy pad, vet bed, cover over the top to make a 'den'. She was downstairs in the front room. Once she was toilet trained and we took the crate away, I moved her upstairs to sleep outside our bedroom door  

My son leaves his bedroom door open so Millie sometimes pops in to join him.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Still not 100% certain what we are going to do with Mollie when she comes home. She will be 9 weeks old which in some ways maybe better as she may be able to hold it a little longer; but I guess it depends how she got on at the breeders.
Will ask what he does about training when we are there tomorrow.
Just unsure whether we should put a puppy pad in with her; wake up and let her out about 3am; or try and leave her till about 6am.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

We tried a crate for 10 nights and it was a disaster! She messed in it every night even when I was coming down at 2 to let her out, we tried leaving so
Etching with scent in, covering crate, making it smaller, she cried all night and hated it! We gave up got her a bed in the conservatory, we have never looked back, she never cries, she is house trained and loves going in her bed. Do what works for you, what works for some doesn't work for others! X 
P.s we have kids and they have co slept with us since birth but hubby refuses puppy upstairs as that's the cats area!!!


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

l have not used a crate for Buddy,just by choice, l bought a safety gate for the kitchen,and used puppy training pads,never had any whining or any sign of him being upset from bringing him home at 8wks, he as been toilet trained since he was 3mths he is nearly 10mths now and no trouble at night at all,l think probably its everyones choice how thet deal with this and what suits one pup doesnt suit another


----------



## bbd (Mar 13, 2012)

I had a similar experience to PurpleMummy. 10 nights of constant crying (I had naively thought he'd tire himself out and crash out-but he didn't. I also mean CONSTANT). I left smelly blankets/heatpads/DAP spray, lights and radio on/off/tv -ditto, tshirt with my scent on it. Each day I came down to find him covered in pooh. I divided the crate, got up to let him out during the night and the crying continued. When I went back to work he was in a playpen which he managed to escape from. Since he was then able to roam the kitchen, I saw little point in putting him in a crate at night if it was causing so much grief. The night time crying stopped immediately. I still have the crate and am feeding him stuffed Kongs etc in it, so that he sees a crate as a positive thing. I have also worked with the clicker in getting him to lie down and am able to shut the door, if I am next to the cage. I appreciate the advice given, but am thinking it's a phase we need to get through. I have spent this week letting him out at 5 in case he has been woken by his bladder, as recommended by the vet, not making a fuss of him and leaving him again. This works better when my husband goes down to him. If he sees me, he can't see why we shouldn't be together from 5am! We'll keep persevering-I'm sure things will sort themselves out.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Carolyne said:


> Still not 100% certain what we are going to do with Mollie when she comes home. She will be 9 weeks old which in some ways maybe better as she may be able to hold it a little longer; but I guess it depends how she got on at the breeders.
> Will ask what he does about training when we are there tomorrow.
> Just unsure whether we should put a puppy pad in with her; wake up and let her out about 3am; or try and leave her till about 6am.


The only advice i can give is what worked for me,i had Buddy in his crate in our room only because the howling would of woken the neighbours ,he did howl and boy was it loud but because i was in the room a quick sssssh stopped it he did this for two nights then on the third i put him downstairs ,rather then howl any more he just whinned (which is so much quieter!) it would last for 5-10 mins then all quiet.

He had vetbed and a puppy pad in his crate (which he never used) after a week i toke the puppy pad away and hes never soiled his crate.

The one thing i will say is from coming on here it seems to me that girl puppies take a bit longer to get full bladder control so dont be upset if she cant hold it all night.

Also i put a water bowl in Buds crate,big mistake he would just splash it around everywhere! Cover the crate with a blanket it makes a nice den for them.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive is in a crate in our room and this has never been an issue. We don't just sleep in our room either. We watch tv as well and Olive is very considerate of this


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, lovely Olive - cute girl.


----------

